# Problem with Alternanthera Reineckii



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

No one knows? Is this normal or is it some kind of deficiency?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

The pictures are not clear enough to tell.

Though, if other plants are not showing symptoms as well then it is likely not a deficiency. The entire tank develops the same deficiency if you fertilizer the water column.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

When did you see the dots forming?


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

Jvidi said:


> When did you see the dots forming?




I would say about maybe 2-3 weeks ago. I think a better way of describing it is small dots where the leaf loses color which then becomes elongated and transparent eventually. 

Here are is a better pic which hopefully shows what I mean. The bottom leaf (#1) looks fine since its a newer one but the other 2 (#2, #3) are showing the problem


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Hard to say. Doesn't look like a deficiency, the patterns are random, do not have the usual chlorotic boarder, and aren't on the right parts of the plant. Also, other plants in the tank are not showing the same signs (and they would if there was a deficiency).

May be some kind of mechanical damage. 

I'd leave it be for now, see if it gets worse (and more clear) with time.

Do you have nerites? What fish do you have?


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

Zapins said:


> May be some kind of mechanical damage.
> 
> I'd leave it be for now, see if it gets worse (and more clear) with time.
> 
> Do you have nerites? What fish do you have?



Hadn't thought of that. Could be the cause. I don't have any nerites. For fish I have a few angels, a pearl gourami, some glow light and neon tetras as well as a few corries, otos and SAE's. Think there's also an old CAE kicking around still somewhere.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Are the angels pairing up? They may be nipping at the leaves to clear off a place to lay eggs and damaging the surface layer of the leaves leaving the marks.


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

I haven't seen any breeding behaviour but I'll observe them over the next few days to see if they are to blame. I have seen them conpletely demolish my red cabomba before so its definitely possible.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

The dots elongate and become transparent? How big? That, to me, sounds like melting...


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

Jvidi said:


> The dots elongate and become transparent? How big? That, to me, sounds like melting...



Maybe. But the leaf doesn't die and the plant keeps growing well. The areas are randomly spread; some lesves have them some don't. I've seen melting in crypts and vals before and then the leaves would die in days. Not seeing anything like that here.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with melting. It could be potassium deficiency too because AR grows very rapidly and needs constant supply of nutrients in oppose to slow growing plants.


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

Krispyplants said:


> I agree with melting. It could be potassium deficiency too because AR grows very rapidly and needs constant supply of nutrients in oppose to slow growing plants.


Ok so what would cause the melting? It can't be K deficiency. I have at least 40ppm if not more.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

The Coffee said:


> Ok so what would cause the melting? It can't be K deficiency. I have at least 40ppm if not more.


Melting as in the plant is still new and adjusting. Shedding it's skin to regrow new ones suited to your tank.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Snails?


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

Krispyplants said:


> Melting as in the plant is still new and adjusting. Shedding it's skin to regrow new ones suited to your tank.



Well that makes sense. I hope that's what it is. The newer leaves are looking pretty good at least.

Bump:


BruceF said:


> Snails?


No snails.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Mines did the same thing and only the new ones would look nice. The new shoots are the finished product.


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

Krispyplants said:


> Mines did the same thing and only the new ones would look nice. The new shoots are the finished product.


I think you mighta hit it on the head then Krispy cuz that's exactly what I'm seeing. All of the good stuff is on the new shoots while the old ones are a lot less healthy.


----------

